# 3/8 ohio river



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit the pike island pier 4 about a hr this afternoon didn't catch any but seen a couple of little saugars got on minnows.

going down 2morrow mornin,by myself i think, if anybody wants 2 hook up let me know.i'll check here later an in the mornin 
mrtwister


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I plan on going down after work, probally around 5:30, seems like I have better luck in the evening, Im sure you will be back before than, if so , let me know how you did. I am going to stop by the ohio bait company and pick up some minnows before I go, there open tomorrow.


----------



## game hunter (Feb 27, 2007)

There is a small group of us going down this afternoon and plan on staying late to hit the night bite. Hopefully the 1 1/2 hour drive will be worth it. Stopping at Cripple Creek to pick up the minnows. A great place to get minnows (ask for three dozen minnows and he always gives you more than enough , especially if they are bitting. Also a amazing selection of Vibee's.):B


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey dont forget to pick me up. and ill show you how to catch the :B See ya around 2 o clock


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

just got home about a hr ago,didn't slay them but got about 6 or so all about 10'' to 12''.
nice 2 meet you jim**** lol 
got my fish on minnows an a split shot.seen a few got on some kind of jig(jims mostly) 
twister
all in a very nice day


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

When I first got down to the dam like 6;30 there were 19 people fishing, compared to like 5-6, kind of hard to find a place. I caught 7, but the size has dropped off. A month ago seems like the fish were running from 14-16, with a few nice fish mixed in. Im not sure where the bigs ones are. Maybe they have started spawning, any ideas would be appreciated. Will the walleyes and saugeyes still bite when they are spawning?


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Fished friday from 4:30 to about 12:00 and brought home about 18 fish. Was down there with my uncle & his sisters husband. All between 12 & 16 inches. It was a good time.


----------

